# Apple CarPlay



## Denzle (May 1, 2021)

Does anyone know when CarPlay was installed in the Mk3, or did they always have it?
Does anyone use it for maps and navigation from their phones, or is it a viable alternative if navigation is not installed?
Thank you


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Denzle said:


> Does anyone know when CarPlay was installed in the Mk3, or did they always have it?
> Does anyone use it for maps and navigation from their phones, or is it a viable alternative if navigation is not installed?
> Thank you


Here (Netherlands) it was a late 2016 feature. 
It is possible to retrofit with the correct firmware version of MMI and VC and the correct USB port.

I use it sometimes for navigation, but I prefer the default (updated) Audi maps.


----------



## Denzle (May 1, 2021)

Thank you. 
If it is also fitted after 2016 in uk that suits me as I am looking for a 2017 or newer.
The problem I have is identifying a reasonably price car with both sat nav and heated seats. I could do without the sat nav if car play worked well (I know some companies can upgrade the software to install sat nav at a later date as well).


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine is a 2017 and the heated seats come as part of the Comfort Pack. Satnav is part of the Technology Pack, which I don't have. However, I had satnav retrofitted by HazzyDayz in St Albans later on.


----------



## Denzle (May 1, 2021)

How did the retro fit go? Were you afraid of bricking the VC?
Did they also install the gps unit, or is that factory installed in all TT cars (given it costs so little anyway)?


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Like a lot of Audi stuff, the satnav is already in place and just needs activating and the latest maps installed. Best to go to a reputable installer as there have been one or two stories on here of things going wrong. My HazzyDayz installation has so far been trouble free. You can go cheaper, however.

Also, be aware that many regard this as stealing from Audi, but when they are going to charge upwards of £1500 for retrofit this is going to happen.


----------



## Denzle (May 1, 2021)

Thanks BarrieB
Yep, I'd definitely not use "some bloke in a lock up who charges only a fiver!"
You are right, the sky high charges Audi levies only encourages people to look elsewhere. There is no justification for those sorts of costs, Skoda and Seat and VW don't charge as much despite them all probably sharing the technology.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have tried to use apple carplay in my car, only got it last week but when I connect the Iphone it says:
This medium can not be played?

The software is version 0229 Maps is 0122 2015/16 any tips?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CP is beyond crap on the TT. you get a little unless window in the centre of the VC, its really really poor. Its certainly not worth paying for, and id go as far as saying its not even worth stealing for free..


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Don`t know where you are,but you could go see Alex at vw retrofit in redditch,he does it all and did mine about a year ago no problems,as its been said the kit is already there in the car just needs activating,audi £1500 to plug the lappy in yeah right


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why pay 250k for a Ferrari 812, when you can break a window and just take it for nothing.... 
No ones hurt right :roll:


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

I believe in the UK carplay has been an option from crica 2016 and was made standard on the higher models with the 2020 update.

Like a number of people I had it retrofitted on my 19 plate RS.

As some have said the display is small but I still find waze far better and I dont have to have my phone attached somewhere.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

> Don`t know where you are,but you could go see Alex at vw retrofit in redditch,he does it all and did mine about a year ago no problems,as its been said the kit is already there in the car just needs activating,audi £1500 to plug the lappy in yeah right


I spoke to retro fit said they can do the update for 200, but it might stop the bluetooth from working, did you have this issue once apple play was loaded?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

never heard about blutooth not working anymore after smartphone interface activation...
at the end you are just activating something that usually has been done at factory (if you have paid for it..)


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

On my car with factory carplay the Bluetooth doesn't work while in carplay but you can switch between easily, I mainly use carplay now anyway as it works well with Spotify and I keep waze and Tom Tom running for camera and police alerts, I just flick back to Audi nav leaving it all running in background. I did purchase a wireless adaptor for carplay and this is superb. 
Just awaiting my upgrade at dealers for google street view, they have had to order something in to program the sd card.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

6andy69 said:


> > Don`t know where you are,but you could go see Alex at vw retrofit in redditch,he does it all and did mine about a year ago no problems,as its been said the kit is already there in the car just needs activating,audi £1500 to plug the lappy in yeah right
> 
> 
> I spoke to retro fit said they can do the update for 200, but it might stop the bluetooth from working, did you have this issue once apple play was loaded?


no not a problem everything is working as it should and 200 quid is better than 1500


----------



## Denzle (May 1, 2021)

Daz1968

What exactly does car play give?
Can you connect a phone to the car via a cable if you don't have car play and still get control of music and sat nav in the VC? Does car play just make a connection without a cable? Or is there more?
Cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CrapPlay gives you frustration and bald spots from pulling out handfuls of hair.

You can only connect a phone either WITH BT or with CP, you can't connect with both at the same time.
Not really a problem for the TT as it doesn't support multiple handsets at one time.


----------

